
Google Rolling Out “SearchWiki”? Move Results Up, Hide Them Or Suggest Your Own - Anon84
http://searchengineland.com/google-rolling-out-searchwiki-move-results-up-hide-them-or-suggest-your-own-15292.php
======
matthavener
Hopefully they can solve the fraudulent vote up problem... seems like even
high profile sites like digg still have people selling mass vote-ups

~~~
steveplace
BH guys are starting to chomp at the bit...

[http://seoblackhat.com/2008/10/28/google-promote-remove-
butt...](http://seoblackhat.com/2008/10/28/google-promote-remove-button/)

